# New york city snowboarding



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> Hey everyone,
> Im planning to go to New york in the period of christmas and i wanna go ride somewhere. Im a real begginer an i'll go with my family. Im thinking in Killington,camelback or hunter mountain, wich one is better? Any other better sugestion? It can't be far from NYC and can't be so expensive.
> P.S:Sorry for my english,i'm brazilian and i'm still studying it.
> Thanks.


Define far. Killington is a good 5 hours. If you are all beginners that seems like a lot of driving and mountain(or more speicfically lift ticket price) for what you need. Look around in the Catskills/Berkshires would be my opinion.

Where are you normally from? <--- my bad. you are from out of country I see.

Camelback or Hunter would probably be ok at 2hrs away. Killington I'd rule out for more than just the distance. In the Berkshires you also have Butternut and Catamount both of which are pretty good smaller resorts.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also keep in mind that's pretty early in the season for out there. Almost all the resorts should be open but with limited runs open and holiday crowds, runs at some places are gonna be overloaded. Id highly suggest one of the smaller off the beaten track resorts.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Beginner if going to Poconos 
I would recommend Jackfrost Jack Frost Big Boulder | Where snow comes first . Lots of bunny slopes and never crowded, with a good range of more experienced slopes as well
usually they also have discount coupons available. 
The only downside is that the runs are usually short and if you are planning full day/night then at 4pm you have to move to their sister mountain big boulder (included in lift ticket)
Not too far from NYC (approx 1.5 hours)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

A friend of mine rides Camelback. It's a good resort but, I've been told that since it is so close to NYC, the weekends and holidays there are a REAL shitshow! (...meaning crowded as hell with busloads of ignorant tourists, NooBs and gapers everywhere!) So if you can swing it with your trip schedule,.. Definitely suggest you try to shoot for mid week riding! :thumbsup:

Also, when your trip time gets near, check with "liftopia" website. You may find some real deals on lift tickets/passes. It's a legit discount site that many resorts post their lift ticket deals on.


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

Yes we are all beginners so we dont need all the trails. Im planning to stay about 4 days in the mountain. If i go in the mid of the week to camelback do you think that gonna be crowded?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> Yes we are all beginners so we dont need all the trails. Im planning to stay about 4 days in the mountain. If i go in the mid of the week to camelback do you think that gonna be crowded?


Depends on if it's midweek before or after xmas. All of the schools will have the from the 24th - new year off so they will be more crowded than a typical mid week. Plus with lots of kids that means more beginners than normal, so more crowded beginner slopes and lessons. Unfortunately it looks like New Year is a Thursday, so that means it'll be crowded until jan 5th or so given it runs into a weekend.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 on shitshow,

I have a house right between Camelback,JFBB,Montage Shawnee mountains.

Camelback, best Drop, but most Crowded (read that long lift line), also decent park

JFBB, Tame Crowds, but shorter runs, 30,30,30 split between beginner , intermediate,Advanced, Nice Parks

Shawnee greens more challenging, decent bunny slope and decent advanced, but small and crowded

Montage, not great intermediate or beginner, but decent advanced slopes

edit:

If beginners make sure you take lessons


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

What about before christmas? 16 to 20 mountain and 20 to 26 NYC what do you think? Camelback looks very nice and have trails for all levels of xperience.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> What about before christmas? 16 to 20 mountain and 20 to 26 NYC what do you think? Camelback looks very nice and have trails for all levels of xperience.


From a crowd perspective it won't get any better midweek. That said, snow wise is tough to call. If you are going multi day a trip up to VT would be more doable if you need to chase the snow a bit and that time of year you will have no problem with finding a place to stay. If temps are low the smaller local stuff south of Vermont can sometimes offer more as they blow a lot snow in preparation for xmas vacation week.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm from Nyc so I can give you some advice on the mountains here. Christmas time will be fine, as most of these mountains make fake snow. Last year I was at Killington before Thanksgiving and there was plenty of man made snow.

1) Stay away from Camelbak! About 2 hrs away It's small. It's crowded. You will most likely get injured from other beginners banging into you or pushing you off the trail. This mountain is crap! 

2) Hunter Mountain - About 2-2.5 hrs away. It's small and full of drunk New Yorkers and very crowded. If you want to get cut off, and then cursed at, then this is your mountain. 

3) Killington - This is 4.5 hr drive from Nyc as it's in a different state. However, it's a huge mountain compared to the other two. You and your friends can stay on the green trails and learn without many people riding down the same mountain. You can find a place to stay near the mountain so all you need to do is walk or take a 2 minute bus ride to the slope. I think for the best experience, this is your best bet if you plan on staying for 4 days.

4) Belleyare - About 2 hours away. Small mountain as well but NOT as crowded as the other NY mountains. This mountain is divided into two sections. Top of the mountain is more advanced and the lower part of the mountain is for beginners. Here you won't run into the more advanced riders becuase they will be at the upper part of the mountain. Ticket prices are less compared to Camelbak and Hunter and Windham.


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

I think i'll go to killington, everybody say good things about it. Do you think is better rent equipment or buy my own for four days?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> I think i'll go to killington, everybody say good things about it. Do you think is better rent equipment or buy my own for four days?


You have the time to head up north so it's not a bad choice. I would consider Stratton and Okemo as well. They are smidge closer and more mountain than you'll need. I would think you'll want to rent and around the mountain there are tons of places to get some decent gear without getting the standard mountain rental stuff. If possible keep the days open and play it by ear, if you go pre xmas midweek you'll have no problems anywhere with accommodations.


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

I was making my calculations and i'll spend U$$283,00 with lessons and equipment rental,(2 half-day classes and two day equip. rental) what do you think?Should i do full-day classes?And when I do half-day classes can i use the equipment in the rest of the day without any aditional tax?This price is include the equipment rental during the class or all day?(killington)
Sorry for too many questions it's my first trip to a place like this.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Jota said:


> I was making my calculations and i'll spend U$$283,00 with lessons and equipment rental,(2 half-day classes and two day equip. rental) what do you think?Should i do full-day classes?And when I do half-day classes can i use the equipment in the rest of the day without any aditional tax?This price is include the equipment rental during the class or all day?(killington)
> Sorry for too many questions it's my first trip to a place like this.


Rentals are like 40-60 per day. Lessons are like 70-100 per day. (3-4 hr lessons)


----------



## Jota (Jun 26, 2014)

I know it, but when I buy a half-day lesson(that includes the equipment in the price) can I use the equipment in the rest of the day?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Most likely yes, as rentals are per day.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jota said:


> I know it, but when I buy a half-day lesson(that includes the equipment in the price) can I use the equipment in the rest of the day?


Ya. When you decide where you want to go I'd start a new thread looking for ideas on how to proceed. You'll probably get some recommendations. You can either rent at the mountain or there are tons of private places around them that may give you a better multi day deal. Either way you rent by the day. And if you do a half day lesson it will come with a full day pass.

The mountain may actually be a little bit cheaper as they usually have a first timer package that is lift/lesson/rentals. But you'll have to return them at the end of the day and redo it the next. Whereas if you rent from an off mountain place you can just keep them for the number of days.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Jota said:


> Hey everyone,
> Im planning to go to New york in the period of christmas and i wanna go ride somewhere. Im a real begginer an i'll go with my family. Im thinking in Killington,camelback or hunter mountain, wich one is better? Any other better sugestion? It can't be far from NYC and can't be so expensive.
> P.S:Sorry for my english,i'm brazilian and i'm still studying it.
> Thanks.


I'd say Camelback it's my home mountain, really nice place but's sometimes it gets crowded. Hunter is a decent place too but it's really icy.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Can you ride midweek? If you can Mountain Creek is ~45 minutes from the city and they have a good deal for beginners. It's small but you don't really need a bigger place if you're learning. 

Lessons



> The 3X GUARANTEED EXPERIENCE (Age 8+)
> 
> This is a deal you can't afford not to take advantage of. For just $30 more than the 1X package you can come back and do it again 2 more times!!! This package includes: 3 Limited Access Lift Tickets, 3 Anytime Ski or Snowboard Rentals and 3 1 ½ hour Group Lessons, We GUARANTEE you will be turning on your own on our "green" terrain after 3 lessons, or your lessons are FREE until you can!*
> 
> ...


Edit: I would not go there on a weekend.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I wouldn't go to Mountain Creek even if they paid me. The mountain is very small, the riders are all punks and wanna be thugs. Avoid mountain creek at all cost..


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

I never had any problems at Vernon or Granite. I no longer ride there because it's small but felt like it was a good place to learn.


----------

